# Some pics for my business.



## Snpr9696 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Snpr9696 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Snpr9696 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Snpr9696 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Snpr9696 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Snpr9696 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Snpr9696 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## xxWesxx (May 13, 2014)

I LOVE these photos. I absolutely do. I love the focus and how sharp the images came out. For image 7, and 8, Idk if having the ground be the floor piece is good. This is me, but I feel if  was going to buy that watch, it'd been easily lost. Now that is me and my weirdness coming out. But Overall these pictures are great, i just wish i could shoot product photography like this!


----------



## astroNikon (May 13, 2014)

I love watches too
The only thing I'll say is that with the leather bands, if you make sure the tips aren't exposed on the backside it makes the photo a little bette such as in 1,2,5 .. compared to 9

I had gotten some foam, and shaped it to elongate the band so that the tip doesn't show in photos.
It just makes it a little bit cleaner.

Love the shots


----------



## TWright33 (May 13, 2014)

So how much for a band?

I want the one pictured in the first image.


----------



## Snpr9696 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks all.  To address the pics on the ground.  I don't sell the watches and these are my personal collection.  I would never expose a watch I intend to sell to concrete[emoji2] 
The bands I do sell but again these are model pieces so they get roughed up a bit.


----------



## Snpr9696 (May 13, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> So how much for a band?
> 
> I want the one pictured in the first image.



That particular band is on my website.  I think it's $155


----------



## TWright33 (May 13, 2014)

Snpr9696 said:


> TWright33 said:
> 
> 
> > So how much for a band?
> ...



For just the watch band?


----------



## Snpr9696 (May 13, 2014)

Yes just the band.  The watch is a Bronze diver from Helson and goes for about $1200


----------



## Snpr9696 (May 13, 2014)

A lot of my customers have watches between $500 - $15,000


----------



## TWright33 (May 13, 2014)

So that automatically makes the leather worth more money?

I know that's a smartass question, but come on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielklaer (May 13, 2014)

Nice work and some amazing watches.

I absolutely love that Panerai watch. If you were selling watches though I have something for you to think about. I looked through the photos in reverse and with only the first two images I had no idea what kind of watch the Panerai was (I have never heard of the maker). As you only sell the bands I guess that doesn't matter but it is something to think about


----------



## xxWesxx (May 14, 2014)

Wow, these are expensive watches. Maybe im just easily amused since im only 18.. I cant even begin to afford one of these watches haha.


----------



## Snpr9696 (May 14, 2014)

TWright33 said:


> So that automatically makes the leather worth more money?
> 
> I know that's a smartass question, but come on?
> 
> ...




Not a smartass question at all.  Leather straps that are mass produced are not made that well and use cheap material.  Half the time they don't fit well either.  They use unknown fillers and in one case even used cardboard.  I would say 85% or more switch the stock straps their watches came with as soon as they get them.  Again this is not the everyday guy that buys a watch but rather the watch enthusiasts and collector.  The guy that wants the very best.  The one who knows quality and high end products. 

Also yes the leather is worth more money as well.  I source only the best leather from one of the best tanneries in the world.  They are all handmade and custom fit to your wrist.  This takes time just as any custom product does.  
Put it in the same terms as photography.  Yes you can give anyone a point and shoot or you can have a pro take your photos.  What will cost more and what will the end product be worth?


----------



## y75stingray (May 15, 2014)

Not bad images, I like a lot of the environments you chose to display your watches in. Next time you may want to adjust the hands to keep from covering any brand names, and perhaps look into using some white cards to keep reflections off of the crystal. It can be difficult to achieve but worth it for tack sharp faces!


----------



## Snpr9696 (May 15, 2014)

y75stingray said:


> Not bad images, I like a lot of the environments you chose to display your watches in. Next time you may want to adjust the hands to keep from covering any brand names, and perhaps look into using some white cards to keep reflections off of the crystal. It can be difficult to achieve but worth it for tack sharp faces!



Thank you for the tip.  I like the white card idea.


----------



## PJM004 (May 16, 2014)

This just may be me but the presentation of a watch appeals more if the '12' position is say plus or minus 30 degrees from vertical.  I feel like I want to read the time.  I end up distracted instead of enjoying the picture.  The quality of the pictures is great.


----------



## Steve5D (May 16, 2014)

Set your time to either 10:10 or 1:50:








It gives the shot a degree of balance. Here's a watch set at 1:50:


----------



## Artisticurves (May 16, 2014)

Snpr9696 said:


>



Very nice, clean merch shots. I never thought about it before, but I like the ones where the 12 is mostly oriented toward the top of the image.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (May 27, 2014)

I agree with the 10:10 or 1:50 comment above. The erratic placement of the hands was an immediate distraction. Otherwise these are very nice images.

Question: Are these photos composites or single shots?


----------

